
Nobel economist Angus Deaton: we're asking wrong questions about inequality - DiabloD3
https://qz.com/1166356/nobel-prize-winning-economist-angus-deaton-thinks-were-asking-all-the-wrong-questions-about-inequality/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
fian
So his point perhaps is the inequality to focus on is the disproportionate
political leverage enjoyed by large corporations and the wealthy.

Seems a bit of a chicken and egg situation though. Those with more money can
buy legislation that enables them to maintain or enhance their ability to
extract wealth which begets the next cycle.

Breaking the political leverage is something the non-wealthy majority can do
through voting for a party that will reign in political donations.

------
stuaxo
Obligatory note that the Nobel-Economics prize is nothing to do with Alfred
Nobel, and was setup entirely separately by The Swedish Central Bank.

[https://oliverhartwich.com/2013/10/25/abolish-the-nobel-
priz...](https://oliverhartwich.com/2013/10/25/abolish-the-nobel-prize-for-
economics/)

~~~
sandstrom
This is an often cited fact (entirely correct). But I’m surprised that people
seem to get upset by it.

A prize is just a prize. It’s fairly clearly stated on the website and
Wikipedia.

Everyone who gets it knows that it wasn’t setup by Mr. Nobel, but it’s still
well renowned and thus desired among academics.

